# RIYADH | King Salman Park Royal Complex Tower | 110m | U/C



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

Covering an area of 16 square kilometers, King Salman Park will be the largest constructed park in the world. It will combine a wide variety of environmental, cultural, recreational and sports activities that will significantly enhance the life quality of all Riyadh residents.






View attachment 3482525










































*master plan*










*The valley*
































































































































*Residential and business*



























































*Circular pedestrian bridge*

























*Visitor Pavilion, built on an area of 90,000m²*
























*at night*








twitter.com/AddadRuh


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

https://twitter.com/SaudiProject


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

*airport demolition*


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

several kilometers of the tunnels is well underway


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

https://twitter.com/66_Abk


----------



## Arabian_Gulf_Neom (Aug 12, 2021)

twitter.com/5_Dbn


----------

